# Sony A7/R "Bundle Deal" up to $650 Off



## drjlo (Feb 10, 2014)

Sony A7/R and lens sales must not be great, as Sony started a "Bundle Sale," with $200 off body+one lens and $650 off body+one lens+F60M flash. Be aware, the F60M flash is riddled with overheating problems which Sony will not own up to, but $99 for a $600 flash may be worth it for those not needing rapid firing or willing to repair it on their own (supposedly $100 for repair at http://www.sp-ts.com/).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&docId=1001928541&linkCode=ur2&pf_rd_i=B00FRDUZXM&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=1723181482&pf_rd_r=1JC8GVGZCGEE396P0TB4&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_t=201&plgroup=2&tag=bensbargaicenter


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 12, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Sony A7/R and lens sales must not be great, as Sony started a "Bundle Sale," with $200 off body+one lens and $650 off body+one lens+F60M flash. Be aware, the F60M flash is riddled with overheating problems which Sony will not own up to, but $99 for a $600 flash may be worth it for those not needing rapid firing or willing to repair it on their own (supposedly $100 for repair at http://www.sp-ts.com/).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&docId=1001928541&linkCode=ur2&pf_rd_i=B00FRDUZXM&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=1723181482&pf_rd_r=1JC8GVGZCGEE396P0TB4&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_t=201&plgroup=2&tag=bensbargaicenter



No, good deals on Canon and Fuji as well


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is another good deal for Sony a7/a7R (As posted in sonyalpharumors):

_"You can trade in any camera (in any conditions) and get a $300 credit valid for the purchase of a Sony A7 and A7r at Focuscamera (Click here). This is the second great A7-A7r deal of the week after the Up to $650 off savings on A7-A7r, lens and flash packages at Amazon US (Click here), BHphoto (Click here), Adorama (Click here) and SonyStore US (Click here)"._

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/focuscamera-gives-you-300-if-you-trade-in-your-old-camera-for-the-sony-a7-a7r/


----------



## drjlo (Feb 19, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Here is another good deal for Sony a7/a7R (As posted in sonyalpharumors):
> 
> _"You can trade in any camera (in any conditions) and get a $300 credit valid for the purchase of a Sony A7 and A7r at Focuscamera (Click here). This is the second great A7-A7r deal of the week after the Up to $650 off savings on A7-A7r, lens and flash packages at Amazon US (Click here), BHphoto (Click here), Adorama (Click here) and SonyStore US (Click here)"._
> 
> http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/focuscamera-gives-you-300-if-you-trade-in-your-old-camera-for-the-sony-a7-a7r/



I called Focus Camera, and the $300 credit is good for any camera, even a broken point-and-shoot, which is stackable on top of the Sony $650 rebate, leading to total of $950 off the package. 

Needless to say, I broke down and ordered the package of A7R, Zeiss 55 f/1.8, and Sony HVL60M flash.  The flash has known overheating issues, but I figure I could use it for non-continuous shooting or send it to Sony service and see what they will do for me. 

BTW, Focuscamera website does not list the package of A7R/55mm/HVL60M under the $300 trade-in deal, just one with the 35mm lens. However, I found their ebay listing for the package I prefer, and they honored the $300 deal when I called them. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291079850904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 19, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another good deal for Sony a7/a7R (As posted in sonyalpharumors):
> ...



Great savings there.

I highly recommend this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Sony+-+Semi-Hard+LCD+Screen+Protector+for+a7+or+a7R+Digital+Camera&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

I have this on my A7R + RX1 - LOVE IT


----------



## drjlo (Feb 19, 2014)

I would like to occasionally use my Canon L glass on A7R with autofocus intact, slow or not. Metabones Mk III at $400 seems a bit much. Any experience with other "Smart" adapters?

This Chinese one is claimed to be made from brass with AF intact:
<a href="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-Mount-Lens-Mount-Auto-Focus-Adapter-for-Sony-NEX-7-a7-a7R-5N-5R-3N-/271342856622?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&amp;hash=item3f2d4b69ae" rel="nofollow">www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-Mount-Lens-Mount-Auto-Focus-Ada...</a>

This Viltrox zinc-alloy one seems okay as well. I have a Viltrox Canon EF to M adapter which works OK though a bit loose on camera end. 
<a href="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-focus-AF-Adapter-Canon-EF-EF-S-Lens-to-Sony-NEX-Camera-NEX-3-NEX-5-NEX-7-/181327865685?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&amp;hash=item2a37fba755" rel="nofollow">www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-focus-AF-Adapter-Canon-EF-EF-S-Lens...</a>


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 19, 2014)

drjlo said:


> I would like to occasionally use my Canon L glass on A7R with autofocus intact, slow or not. Metabones Mk III at $400 seems a bit much. Any experience with other "Smart" adapters?
> 
> This Chinese one is claimed to be made from brass with AF intact:
> <a href="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-Mount-Lens-Mount-Auto-Focus-Adapter-for-Sony-NEX-7-a7-a7R-5N-5R-3N-/271342856622?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&amp;hash=item3f2d4b69ae" rel="nofollow">www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-Mount-Lens-Mount-Auto-Focus-Ada...</a>
> ...


Hi drjlo, I have the Metabones III adapter and it is very well constructed ... when I tried it even with the 70-200 f/2.8 L II lens it feels rock solid ... it provides auto focuses with all of my lenses on a7 (with the exception of EF 50 f/1.4 ... but even that auto focuses when add the Kenko extension tubes attached to the a7+metabones+Keno extension tube+ EF 50 f/1.4 lens).
Although it costs almost twice as much as those 2 bay offerings, buying a metabones adapter provides great community support, rock solid build quality and you can be sure that it will last a long time without damaging the expensive lenses or the camera. I am not suggesting that those ebay offerings will damage your lenses or camera, but it is worth noting that there is not much information or support available for them.


----------



## noncho (Feb 19, 2014)

drjlo said:


> This Viltrox zinc-alloy one seems okay as well. I have a Viltrox Canon EF to M adapter which works OK though a bit loose on camera end.
> <a href="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-focus-AF-Adapter-Canon-EF-EF-S-Lens-to-Sony-NEX-Camera-NEX-3-NEX-5-NEX-7-/181327865685?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&amp;hash=item2a37fba755" rel="nofollow">www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-focus-AF-Adapter-Canon-EF-EF-S-Lens...</a>


My adapter EF to EF-M looks exactly the same and it's good, but I can't understand why EF-NEX is 5 times more expensive...


----------



## drjlo (Feb 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to occasionally use my Canon L glass on A7R with autofocus intact, slow or not. Metabones Mk III at $400 seems a bit much. Any experience with other "Smart" adapters?
> ...



The Metabones III adapter description includes:
"High performance 32-bit processor and efficient switched-mode power supply."

I did not realize these adapters have their own electronics in them instead of just passive pass-through pins ?
If true, then I am more likely to go with the more known brand than eBay brand..


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 21, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...


That is correct. 
As you may have also noticed on their website, this Smart Adapter has the following features:
True electronic integration of aperture diaphragm - let camera automatically choose aperture in P or S exposure modes, or dial in yourself on the camera body in A or M modes.
Powered by camera body. No external power source required.
Wide open button (opposite of depth-of-field preview function) makes manual focusing easy.
The tripod foot is detachable and compatible with Arca Swiss, Markins, Photo cam ball heads.
High performance 32-bit processor and efficient switched-mode power supply.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 21, 2014)

FYI, doing some more research, the RJ Electronics adapter is reported to be well-built with AF as good (maybe more precise?) as Metabones III. It's a bit cheaper at $289. 

http://www.rjcamera.com/ocart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=81


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 22, 2014)

drjlo said:


> FYI, doing some more research, the RJ Electronics adapter is reported to be well-built with AF as good (maybe more precise?) as Metabones III. It's a bit cheaper at $289.
> 
> http://www.rjcamera.com/ocart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=81


That is interesting, according to their website, the RJ adapter auto focuses on EF 50 f/1.4 ... coz it does not auto focus on metabones III adapter. Thanks for sharing.


----------

